# New Member



## Turnhouse (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello everybody. This is just a few words to introduce myself to you. I cchose the name "Turnhouse" because during WW2 I lived close to Turnhouse Air Station which was the home of City Of Edinburgh 603 fighter squadron. I will never forget the sound of the Merlin engines of the Spitfires taking off to intercept enemy aircraft. My interest in all things pertaining to aircraft has been maintained since these dramatic war years. In 1956 I emigrated to Australian and lived in Sydney. I joined Qantas Airways in 1959 and until retirement in 1983 I worked in several areas within the company ranging from aircrew to customer services in places as varied as Fijii and Hong Kong.
My other interest is music. Mainly in the styles of Jazz and Big Bands and I have a very extensive collection of tapes, records, CDs and video tapes that cover recordings from the 1920s to the 1960s.
I'm glad to be aboard this site that I only came across by accident when looking for some information in another area.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

Well welcome! you've got a lot of stories to tell then no doubt? we hope you enjoy your stay.........


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Turnhouse.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome! We had a Spit at an air show a while back at Miramar - and it was sweet indeed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome


----------

